

The NYTimes.com loves GeoDjango - smysore
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/22/represent/#comments

======
mattmcknight
I wonder how much effect ESRI's choice of Python as a scripting language for
ArcGIS has had on the proliferation of Python based GIS tools.

------
river_styx
Is anyone out there using a Pylons stack for GIS? I'm starting a new geo-
related project, and GeoDjango looks awesome, but I'm having trouble getting
over the fact that Pylons is just more my style.

